# Hedgehog puberty???



## BobbieJo (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey! I'm a first time hedgie owner and I was wondering what the average age is for male puberty? I've read a lot of places that it's at 6 months, but my little guy is 3 months (almost 4) and I think he may already be having "Boy Time". There has been some white crusty stuff on his blankets & sometimes on his chin (probably from the blankets). At first I thought it was just drool, but I haven't found online anywhere about hedgehogs drooling. PLEASE HELP. Is this something I should worry about? Is a vet visit in order? Or is this totally normal at his age?


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that's normal. I'm not an expert, but I believe Quilliam started at around that time as well. I think it varies on the hedgie and i've even heard of hedgies starting earlier than that. I wouldnt worry too much, you just have a little extra clean up now LOL and it can be a pain in the butt to wash out LOL.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, he's old enough.

You might witness him arching his back up like a cat, rocking back and forth, or even having a very brief "seizure." The goop on his chin may also be from him tidying up afterwards. They are quite flexible creatures.


----------

